# Hydraulics make clicking sound



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ford 2000 3 cyl.gas
New to tractors, has fel And when I attached ford 951 brush hog and raised it, hydraulics would.make clicking sound the whole time it was up. It is a 5 foot brush hog.
I don't want to damage anything. I just went through hyd in fall, took it all.apart cleaned everything put new seals on piston and all new.orings.

Any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Fallhunt, 

Does the lift shudder at all in the full up position? It may be an adjustment problem. Did you set up the lift adjustment per the manual? Try raising the lift with the lift handle and stop the lift handle when the lift is fully raised (assuming the lift is fully raised before the handle is full up). If this eliminates the clicking sound, then put as stop on your lift handle glide bar. 

One other possibility that I can think of is the pressure relief valve popping off in the fully raised position.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thank you 
I'll check
I did change pressure relief valve when I went through hydraulic last year.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

I got off the tractor with it running and fel and brush hog raised and clicking sound appears to be coming from hyd pump . Should I consider rebuilding the pump?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## Fallhunt42 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks , ordered a rebuild kit


----------

